# Greater KC Cellarmasters 15th Annual Wine Classic



## salcoco (Dec 4, 2013)

The Greater Kansas City Cellarmasters 15th Annual Wine Classic will be conducted Jan 24-25, 2014 in Kansas City, Kansas. 

Entries need may be submitted during the period Jan 2-10, 2014. 

A classic packet with information, entry form and classes is available at www.cellarmasters.org.

Entry fee is $8.00 for wine and $1.00 for wine labels.

Along with conventional gold, silver and bronze medals, prizes will be awarded as contributed by our sponsors for each class. Prizes are listed on the attached file 

View attachment 15th annual wine classic prizes0001.pdf


----------



## salcoco (Dec 18, 2013)

Just a reminder that entries are due Jan 2-10, 2014. details available at www.cellarmasters.org


----------



## bobtruetken (Dec 26, 2013)

sal said:


> Just a reminder that entries are due Jan 2-10, 2014. details available at www.cellarmasters.org



Sal,
I put the KC CellarMasters Classic Competition on our website. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 27, 2013)

thank Bob, I had it on my list to do so, time slipped away.


----------



## jswordy (Dec 29, 2013)

Why no sweet wine categories except for fruit and fruit blends? That doesn't leave me much to enter.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 28, 2014)

Results…

2014 Wine Classic Prizes

Best of Show- 23 liter Hungarian oak barrel from Vadai
Larry Orth - Norton

Cellar Master of the Year - Wine Expert Estate Eclipse
-Larry Orth

RED VINIFERA (32)
1. Grand Cru International Red Wine Kit – BSG Handcraft: George Powell - Tempranillo
2. Wine Thief-Valley Vintner: Jerry Judson – Pinot Noir
3. $75 Gift Certificate- LD Carlson: Bill Hodgson - Amarone

FRUIT AND FRUIT BLENDS (21)
1. $100 Gift Certificate-Vintner Vault: Sal Coco – Apple/Pear
2. $50 gift certificate Midwest Supplies: Jim Borth - Raspberry
3. $25 gift certificate Midwest Supplies: Jim Borth – Elderberry/Blueberry

RED HYBRID (18)
1. Grand Cru White Wine Kit- BSG Handcraft: Sal Coco – St Vincent
2. $50 gift certificate- Vinmetrica: Bill Frazier – Chambourcin/Noiret
3. $25 gift certificate- Midwest Supplies: Jim Borth - Noiret

WHITE VINIFERA (14)
1. Uni-Stat IIG Temperature Control-BH Enterprises: Joe Laws – Muller-Thurgau
2. 3 X$10 Gift Certificate- Midwest Supplies: Larry Orth - Viognier

WHITE HYBRID & WHITE NATIVE (11)n Kin
1. $50 gift certificate –Bacchus and Barleycorn: Larry Orth - Chardonel
2. 3 X $10 gift certificate – Midwest Supplies: Jim Borth - Watumpka

FORTIFIED WINES (8)
1. $30 gift certificate–St. Louis Wine and Beermaking	: Jerry Judson – Foch/Villard Noir
2. 1 year Subscription-Winemaker Magazine: Sal Coco – Orange/Chocolate Port

FLAVORED GRAPE WINE (7)
1. $10 gift certificate- Midwest Supplies: John & Karen King – Flavored Grape
2. 2 yeast coupons- Wyeast: Joe Laws – Viognier/Banana/Pineapple

ROSE WINES (6)
1. $10 gift certificate-Midwest Supplies: Fabiola Rivera – White Zinfandel
2. 2 yeast coupons-Wyeast: Bill Frazier - Chambourcin

RED NATIVE (5)
1. $10 gift certificate -Midwest Supplies: Larry Orth – Norton
2. 2 yeast coupons –White Labs: Chris Kimball - Norton

MIXED GRAPE (3)
1. $10 gift certificate-Midwest Supplies: Larry Orth - Cab Franc/Norton
2. 2 yeast coupon-White Labs: Bill Frazier - Cab Franc/Chambourcin/Noiret

LABEL
1. $40 Gift Certificate-Grog Tag: Nancy Powell-Black Cat Cabernet label
2. Custom Label Order-Noontime Labels: Fabiola Rivera- Chardonnay 2012 grape cluster


----------



## joeswine (Jan 28, 2014)

*See what you mean*

UNDERSTOOD JIM! ..................


----------



## salcoco (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for posting the results of the wine classic. you beat me to it.

With regards to sweet wine or any other style, dry, semi-dry etc. the entry form allows the wine maker to define his style of wine. Judging of the wine take this into account.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 29, 2014)

You're very welcome, Sal. Congrats to the 11 medalists!


----------



## jswordy (Feb 6, 2014)

I've been emailing with Sal and I have received a clarification on the list I posted. 

This list is for *PRIZE-WINNERS ONLY*. 

It does *NOT* include all medalists from the contest. 

So it is still possible that contestants may receive a shiny surprise in their mail. I apologize for any confusion and thanks to Sal for clarifying this.


----------



## salcoco (Feb 6, 2014)

I believe we awarded approximately 100 medals from the competition. Judges sheets and medals are in the mail as of yesterday. As noted the list supplied by JSWORDY is allocation of prizes provided by our sponsors.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 10, 2014)

Found a large envelope from KC when I got home tonight. Turns out that Panama Red, a strawberry-Coastal White blend, took a bronze at the Greater Kansas City Cellarmasters Wine Classic, and Blues Brothers, a muscadine-blueberry blend, also took bronze. This is the second award for both wines. The Panama Red previously was first in the Inaugural WinemakingTalk.com Unofficial Wine Contest. The Blues Brothers had previously won silver at the L.A. Cellarmasters event.


----------



## wildvines (Feb 11, 2014)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## joeswine (Feb 11, 2014)

*Congrates*

nice work james,congrates


----------

